# [H]Frostwolf-Antibiotika sucht!



## Victo (10. Juni 2008)

Hi,

die Gilde "Antibiotika" vom Server Frostwolf sucht neue Mitstreiter für gemeinsames Bosse verprügeln und Spass haben.

*Momentan gesucht werden im Speziellen:*

- Schamanen jeder Art
- Magier
- Hunter
- Hexenmeister
- Paladine : Heiler

aber auch Spieler anderer Klassen können sich natürlich gerne bei uns melden!

*Nun,welchen Content raiden wir denn momentan?*

Momentan raiden wir über je 2 Tage verteilt den kompletten T5 Content (SSC clear,TK 3/4) sowie Mount Hyjal (3/5).
Dementsprechend sollte auch euer Equip ausfallen,T4 ist momentan noch das Minimum,das erreicht werden sollte.

Aufgrund von Neustrukurierungen wird die nächste Zeit erneut der T5 Content angegangen,bis der Raidverlauf aus unserer Sicht wieder auf T6 taugliches Niveau gestiegen ist.

*Unsere Raidzeiten?*

Montag:        19-23 Uhr
Mittwoch:      19-23 Uhr,
Donnerstag:  19-23 Uhr
Freitag:         19-23 Uhr

über die Woche verteilt finden per Randomgruppen aber auch mal Gruul,Maggi,Kara und ZA statt.

*Was bieten wir?*

-Selbstverständliches wie TS-Server,Homepage uÄ
-ein funktionierendes DKP-System
-progressorientiertes Raiden im T5 und T6 Content
-und ganz viele liebe Mitglieder (und ein paar böse :>)
-ein feines Gildenklima mit einem wilden Haufen von Frostwolfllern 


*Und was erwarten wir?*

-Equip,welches unserem Raidcontent annähernd entspricht
-TS und ein funktionstüchtiges Headset(mit Sprechen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )!
-Raidaktivität,mindestens 2 von den 4 Tagen sollten machbar sein
-Beherrschen der eigenen Klasse und Kritikfähigkeit
-selbstständiges Erarbeiten von Spielmechaniken und Bosskämpfen,allgemeines Taktikverständnis
-eigenständige Raidvorbereitung (Flasks,BF usw.,teilweise von unserer Gildenbank gesponsort)
-allgemeine Zuverlässigkeit (Raidab-/anmeldungen,Pünktlichkeit usw.)
-reifes Auftreten



Wenn ihr euch jetzt angesprochen fühlt,dann bewerbt euch bei uns im Forum unter http://www.antibiotika.de.ms

Man sieht sich auf Frostwolf!


----------



## Victo (11. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Victo (12. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Victo (13. Juni 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> /push


----------



## Victo (15. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Victo (17. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Victo (18. Juni 2008)

/push


----------



## Victo (3. Juli 2008)

Victo schrieb:


> /push



Die ganze Zeit! ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Das Gesuch und der Raidcontent haben sich verändert,bitte beachten.


----------

